# Hunting > The Magazine >  Ruahine Armed Tramp

## Dundee

Off to the hills with @falconhell @geezejonesy and @possumtrapper.

 @falconhell and I headed up this hill behind the truck it was bloody hot @geezejonesy and @possumtrapper head off up the Tamaki Stream.


Falconhell and I  sidled this hill losing sweat from the ales we soaked up last night.Headed of track with sign plentiful.

The vines and onga were getting thicker when we decided to head back down, falconhell caught his elbow on some that tickled him up a bit.Got back down into some easier terrain but the noise from the dry leaf litter was quite loud.



Back at the picnic area we took shelter from that big yellow ball in the sky and talked about our armed tramp,which way we should of gone and waited for @geezejonesy and PT to arrive.


We weren't talking quietly and having a few laughs.


We heard one shot earlier while we were near the tops so assuming @geezejonesy and PT were late because of success.

I took this pic of the BBQ

When we heard the sound of a rock move below us so thought yep its them,but no there was silence so we armed ourselves again falconhell went one way I went the other when we met there was that familar sound of a deer crashing through the bush. Bugger not to be this time. The smell was strong it must of been drinking in the river.

Back at the truck PT @geezejonesy arrive with no luck either so after 2hour armed tramp and none of us having fired a shot it was off to MacDonalds for brunch shouted by @geezejonesy.

Thanks fullas we had a great weekend out there doing it. :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Good day out.

How long has that track been up the Rokai?

----------


## Dundee

> Good day out.
> 
> How long has that track been up the Rokai?


Unsure but the other way would of been easier if Falconhell and I hadn't gone in where we did.

----------


## Remington700.270

Typical huh, today, just after I had given up with the hunting and started crashing through the bush a mob of bedded down fallow decided to leap to their feet and make more noise than I did. They didn't look back and I was left feeling quite stupid.

----------


## BRADS

Nice effort guys, sorry I missed you all, least you where out there doing it :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Blaser

Was bloody hot up there today, i was hunting down from takapari road.

----------


## geezejonesy

My leg is cramping atm  had to pull over n let falconhell drive from wanganui  oh btw thx @popshot got the scope rings thx 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## geezejonesy

@popshot

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ha Ha  @geezejonesy  can't tag @popshot and it seems I tagged a member called possum instead of @possum trapper.

----------


## Dundee

> Was bloody hot up there today, i was hunting down from takapari road.


Yeah it was stinking hot Blaser. We heard one shot did you have any luck?

----------


## geezejonesy

@Pop Shot

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Ya home yet @geezejonesy? :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

:Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

> Ya home yet @geezejonesy?


no we not home yet will be in half hour

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

:Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:    Still driving and I'm on number four,off for a fish soon its 25 degree out there still. :Wink:

----------


## falconhell

> Still driving and I'm on number four,off for a fish soon its 25 degree out there still.


Just got home.

----------


## Scouser

Good onya guys, as you said Dundee at least your out there doin it, sounds like a roaster!!!!!!

----------


## falconhell

some more pics of the day out  @Dundee and  @possum trappper  and @geezejonesy

----------


## veitnamcam

Must get a fair bit of traffic up there to have all those amenities ?

----------


## BRADS

Shit gotta love ya boots Dundee :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## falconhell

> Shit gotta love ya boots Dundee


lol yer they a special kind of hunting boots ya dont need gaters.

----------


## Blaser

> Yeah it was stinking hot Blaser. We heard one shot did you have any luck?


Only a couple of hinds with fawns.

----------


## Rushy

> Must get a fair bit of traffic up there to have all those amenities ?


Nope they built it especially because Dundee might come there one day.

----------


## BRADS

> Must get a fair bit of traffic up there to have all those amenities ?


A lot of families go in there for picnics etc,
A few hunters, I counted 25 cars there in April from the shed, people where roaring at each other all day :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> A lot of families go in there for picnics etc,
> A few hunters, I counted 25 cars there in April from the shed, people where roaring at each other all day


That place gets hammered n the roar.I go there when the weather is poor as its very quiet then

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> That place gets hammered n the roar.I go there when the weather is poor as its very quiet then
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah sure does, its good entertainment watching em all,
You hardly see anyone all winter, once a year hunters.

----------


## lost

Good stuff guys!! Better luck next time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> Oh yeah sure does, its good entertainment watching em all,
> You hardly see anyone all winter, once a year hunters.


Winter in the Ruahines is when I keep my freezer full best and quietest time to in there IMO

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Cool pics @falconhell especially those two of that fulla that lost the camo and had the white safety singlet on. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Cool pics @falconhell especially those two of that fulla that lost the camo and had the white safety singlet on.


Looks like the sort of dude that would own a 7mm08 and can probably fish better than most Dundee.  You know him? ha ha ha ha

----------


## Terminator

Good day out by the sounds well done. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Went back for a wander today with the family. Got eyeballed when the rifle got pulled out of the boot,3 car loads of trampers were just leaving. That creek has scoured out real bad since last weekend.
Random photos. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

It was a good walk alright, nice scenery.

----------


## BRADS

> It was a good walk alright, nice scenery.


I would of joined your massive hunting group if I didn't have two get back two work. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

There wasn't much luck as those trampers (8) went in as the same time as we arrived.

The look on there faces was priceless when the rifle and bow were assembled beside our car. :Grin: 

They may have seen "The Hunger Games" :Grin: 
Possum Trapper and I jumped the scoured out creek with our weapons with a number of the worried tramping party looking on. 
They never followed us and Mrs Dundee and Sean Dundee followed a track where we met up further up the creek before traversing a ridge.

I think the trampers took the far left track as we never saw footprints. :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

it was fun too!

----------


## Dundee

It was more fun about 17 years ago when I slipped a ring on Mrs Dundees finger at the picnic area in the bush at the same location. :Grin: 

And now my kids can enjoy the beauty of the landscape as we did way back then,..........but I wasn't looking for deersies way back then :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> It was more fun about 17 years ago when I slipped a ring on Mrs Dundees finger at the picnic area in the bush at the same location.
> 
> And now my kids can enjoy the beauty of the landscape as we did way back then,..........but I wasn't looking for deersies way back then


Is that the same night you needed a tow? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Is that the same night you needed a tow?


Different gal lol :Grin:  Was along time ago ask Doug :Grin:  Don't think he appreciated getting woken up at earlier hours of the morn.

Can't get vehicles thru there now :Innocent:

----------


## BRADS

> Different gal lol Was along time ago ask Doug Don't think he appreciated getting woken up at earlier hours of the morn.
> 
> Can't get vehicles thru there now


You can with the key :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Different gal lol Was along time ago ask Doug Don't think he appreciated getting woken up at earlier hours of the morn.
> 
> Can't get vehicles thru there now


The misti would belly out carrying all the DB thru!! :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> The misti would belly out carrying all the DB thru!!


Don't tell me you drink that lolly water Neckshot.

----------


## Neckshot

> Don't tell me you drink that lolly water Neckshot.


Shit no

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Shit no


TFFT

----------


## Dundee

> The misti would belly out carrying all the DB thru!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


It would fly thru with the castlepoints :Sad:   Cause theres none left :Oh Noes:

----------


## gadgetman

> It was more fun about 17 years ago when I slipped a ring on Mrs Dundees finger at the picnic area in the bush at the same location.
> 
> And now my kids can enjoy the beauty of the landscape as we did way back then,..........but I wasn't looking for deersies way back then


But you got the *dearsie*!  :Thumbsup: 

Good work that man.

----------


## HGM77

> A lot of families go in there for picnics etc,
> A few hunters, I counted 25 cars there in April from the shed, people where roaring at each other all day


I was in there for a week in the roar , didn't see anyone else in there.The track over holmes ridge is good at the moment a lot of deer hanging round the grassy areas just before ya drop down towards standfield for anyone whos interested.I had someone report my vehicle stolen during the roar , must be some busy bodys round , its a main road end.

----------


## ANTSMAN

I recognise that shitter!

----------


## HGM77

> I recognise that shitter!


Yeh it looked good after carrying A stag for 4 hours.

----------


## Dundee

Took young Sean with me for a hike. Here is a few pics from todays walk.


We went a different way from the warning tape.

----------


## BRADS

Nice day for it :Have A Nice Day: 
You gotta get some boots mate :Have A Nice Day: 
Hook up onto that ridge and sidle down next time your there lots of animals.

----------


## Rushy

Mean look Dundee. Great day out with the boy.

----------


## stuart

anytime theres a free seat and ya need a good laugh I'm happy to come along on one of your tramps

----------


## Dundee

> anytime theres a free seat and ya need a good laugh I'm happy to come along on one of your tramps


You are welcome but it is a long way from New Plymouth? Have you met geezejonsey and falconhell they are Naki lads?

----------


## Toby

Is that normally a creek?

----------


## Dundee

> Is that normally a creek?


It is a creek Toby ironically it is called "Dry Creek".     There was a bit of water flowing but not captured in those pics. There was even water flowing  as high up as where Sean was sitting.

----------


## stuart

> You are welcome but it is a long way from New Plymouth? Have you met geezejonsey and falconhell they are Naki lads?


Was it not them down there with ya? Bugger thought it was guys from naki that had gone down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Was it not them down there with ya? Bugger thought it was guys from naki that had gone down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


piss take I guess? :Pacman:

----------


## stuart

> piss take I guess?


nope just having a retarded moment

----------


## Dundee

> nope just having a retarded moment


Well you are a sparky,light it up :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Nice day for it
> You gotta get some boots mate
> Hook up onto that ridge and sidle down next time your there lots of animals.



I had my boots on Brads :Grin:  Yeah that is deer country up there, bloody good hike to get that high up and that shingle scree is unreal the volume coming down there is amazing.

----------


## Neckshot

> Took young Sean with me for a hike. Here is a few pics from todays walk.
> Attachment 20997
> 
> We went a different way from the warning tape.
> Attachment 20998Attachment 20999Attachment 21000Attachment 21001Attachment 21002Attachment 21003Attachment 21004Attachment 21005Attachment 21006Attachment 21007


Looks like a good day had by the youngin and yourself.there is something wrong with that 6th pic its stearing me in the face I cant put my finger on it though :Grin: .

----------


## Dundee

> Looks like a good day had by the youngin and yourself.there is something wrong with that 6th pic its stearing me in the face I cant put my finger on it though.


The ability to look at the camera boy with one eye and scan the area with the other? :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> The ability to look at the camera boy with one eye and scan the area with the other?


Ya pirate :Grin:  ive got some binos I can redirect one lens to suit? :Thumbsup: .howd the boy like it? what dose he reckon about the hunting thing?

----------


## Dundee

He bloody loved it :Cool:  Possum trapper was pissed off when we got back as he was dropped off at the trap line and then me and Sean headed for thee hills :Grin: 
Was hot work getting up there but the minute we stopped it was warm gear on again.

Nearly got tail gated back on Top Grass Rd while pointing out how high we had climbed.
We were here. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Another wander in the hills, few pics and a bit damp. :Grin: 

And here is a shot of dry creek where Sean and I walked up on the weekend.


Thanks @BRADS

----------


## Dundee

Planning to go bush Saturday weather permitting any locals keen?  @madmaori    Snee Road :Grin:

----------


## madmaori

Bugger would be keen mate but managed to score a private block this weekend so thinking mite hit that one....def next time though chap!hows the traffic been in the snee road vicinity??had any luck in there recently?i was in there about a month ago with the sproglets and didnt even see 1,walked the whole track glassing all the way and not 1 bloody redskin ANYWHERE....me thinking its been hammered to shit?

----------


## Dundee

> Bugger would be keen mate but managed to score a private block this weekend so thinking mite hit that one....def next time though chap!hows the traffic been in the snee road vicinity??had any luck in there recently?i was in there about a month ago with the sproglets and didnt even see 1,walked the whole track glassing all the way and not 1 bloody redskin ANYWHERE....me thinking its been hammered to shit?


Haven't been back for about a month either.From what I have heard there are still good numbers.

----------


## HGM77

Good little washout right at the start by the carpark. anyone had any success in here recently?

----------


## Dundee

> Good little washout right at the start by the carpark. anyone had any success in here recently?


That is all fixed now.  18 coons a couple of weeks ago but no deer.

----------


## HGM77

That's a pretty solid effort Dundee , is that your flour that was in the safe at stanfield during the roar?

----------


## Dundee

No

----------


## HGM77

Apparently there were guys trapping in there pre roar.

----------


## Dundee

OK seems like trappers will be working the area again in the next few weeks.

----------


## Dundee

I went for a wander again. This time I climbed to the top of the Ruahines.  Had a bite to eat at the hut. It turned real cold and nasty while on top. Saw a bit of sign. On my way back down it started pissing down.  There is two photos here looking over the top of dry creek,but I didn't get to close to the edge as the wind would of blown me over. Enjoy the pics. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Great place Dundee.

----------


## BRADS

The hut looks way tidier than last time we where there :Have A Nice Day: 
Did you go back down the track or slip mate?

----------


## Rushy

> The hut looks way tidier than last time we where there


It looks pretty barren in there. How many bunks are there?

----------


## sakokid

Hey great photos Dundee. Never done much hunting in the ruahine looks pretty good. Do u glass those slips at all.

----------


## BRADS

> It looks pretty barren in there. How many bunks are there?


There's just that area Dundee has his gun on two sleep Rushy.
Last time I was there some scientist had light a fire on it........

----------


## Rushy

> There's just that area Dundee has his gun on two sleep Rushy.
> Last time I was there some scientist had light a fire on it........


I guess you would want to take a hootchie or Hennesey hammock or some other shelter just in case it was full then.

----------


## BRADS

> I guess you would want to take a hootchie or Hennesey hammock or some other shelter just in case it was full then.


There is not much chance of that Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> There is not much chance of that Rushy.


Oh really?  Not such a popular spot then? It looks interesting enough.

----------


## BRADS

Gets hammered Rushy, there is a public Road that Dundee was standing in in some of those shots, it's like 4 meters behind the hut.
Drop down off the tops a bit and yes there's plenty if deer :Have A Nice Day: 
You can even see our woodshed in one of those pics :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Gets hammered Rushy, there is a public Road that Dundee was standing in in some of those shots, it's like 4 meters behind the hut.
> Drop down off the tops a bit and yes there's plenty if deer
> You can even see our woodshed in one of those pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I better get my shit together and come down some time.

----------


## BRADS

> Then I better get my shit together and come down some time.


For sure, just not during lambing :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I walked back down the track Brads as it turned to shit real quick and couldn't even see the "Cats Paw" on the way down.

Sakokid yeah I glassed slips on way up.

Rushy all that you see of the inside of the hut is on those two pics,no matresses,no fire but just a shelter but you certainly appreciate it when you hike to the top.

----------


## Rushy

> For sure, just not during lambing


That is starting to happen now up here.

----------


## veitnamcam

you guys glass deer from the track?

can't wait to get up there

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> you guys glass deer from the track?
> 
> can't wait to get up there
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Dundee does Cam he's so short if he went bush he'd never get out :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Dundee does Cam he's so short if he went bush he'd never get out


That sounds as though if you hid him under a fern he would pass as a garden gnome BRADS.

----------


## Dundee

Hope you got your North Island accent sorted VC,and hope the weather plays the part when you guys come up.

----------


## HGM77

What inspired ya to walk all the way up there?Apart from the view :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Neckshot

Ditch the tracks next time mate and walk down the leading ridges providing the wind is in our favour.or from the top there drop into the head water of the rokai and stalk the bush around there im sure you will knock one over that way.Nice pics just another typicle day in the Ruahines aye!!.

----------


## Dundee

> What inspired ya to walk all the way up there?Apart from the view


My plan was to go further East from the Ruahines but could see the Wairarapa weather playing its part at the other location so headed here instead. I haven't been to the the A Frame for years so I thought I would stretch my legs. :Grin:   I knew where the better option was but felt the urge to climb to the top. :Wtfsmilie: 

Last time I climbed to the A Frame it looked like this. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## HGM77

Bloody good climb alright . I headed down that track a couple weeks ago.  Was hard to see over the Leatherwood and weather closed in . So retreated back to the hut and watched the rugby ;p

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> That sounds as though if you hid him under a fern he would pass as a garden gnome BRADS.


Like this Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody good climb alright . I headed down that track a couple weeks ago.  Was hard to see over the Leatherwood and weather closed in . So retreated back to the hut and watched the rugby ;p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Shit the bloody TV wasn't working up there today :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## HGM77

If ya have the skygo app and sit ya phone on the window shes all go ; p

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> If ya have the skygo app and sit ya phone on the window shes all go ; p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Fark that i'm prehistoric, I sent a text from the top and the Mrs got it when I got home. It would of been quicker to tell her when I walked in the door. :Grin:     Next mission the Ridge or further East :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Like this Rushy
> Attachment 25768


Ha ha ha ha yes but garden gnomes usually have a fishing pole as well. Good on ya Dundee.

----------


## GWH

> you guys glass deer from the track?
> 
> can't wait to get up there
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


glass and shoot ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The boy wanted me to go for a hunt again.So after he mowed the lawns we were off. :Have A Nice Day: 

He walked up 'Dry Creek'. I was on the ridge too the right of the creek and saw him disapear past the creekbed in the centre of pic.


The wind was swirlling all over the place. Possum trapper then climbed the left rige before coming back down via "Rokai" track.

I carried on through the bush and came down into the next creek over the right ridge.



The wind was in my face next minute blowing up the rear.



Another walk now back to work. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

That is a good area in that second photo Dundee.  You and PT should camp just off that

----------


## Dundee

Haven't been bush for quite a while.

Think i chose the wettest day to go for a hike.

It was up up and away from everyone.

Reached the end of the hike at Rokaiwhenua Stream

It was a chilly 6degrees and fair pissing down on my way back.

Although it was chilly I still had to lose some layers and when putting sweatshirt in my pack I noticed no knife in my sheath.

Bonus was I never needed it today.

Got my wet arse out of the bush and had to be at work soon.
 @BRADS girlfriends were slowing me down.

My knife had fallen out of my sheath in the car.Cold and wet never saw anybody or deer but it was a good hike from Tamaki to the Rokai.

----------


## BRADS

Mel said you picked a nice day for it mate

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It was brilliant no other dumb bastard around. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> It was brilliant no other dumb bastard around.


Only the dumb bastard that lost his knife.  Best you get back up there and retrace your footsteps until you find it.

----------


## MSL

> Only the dumb bastard that lost his knife.  Best you get back up there and retrace your footsteps until you find it.


You need to read the story again

----------


## Rushy

> You need to read the story again


Oh, yeh righto then.  Never got that far before opening my mouth, inserting my foot and chewing vigorously.  Still Dundee is a former soldier so should know to check his kit before heading off.  If you read. This Dundee then drop and give me twenty for that wee fuck up.  Next time you will be confined to a kitchen full of vegetables.

----------


## Dundee

> Oh, yeh righto then.  Never got that far before opening my mouth, inserting my foot and chewing vigorously.  Still Dundee is a former soldier so should know to check his kit before heading off.  If you read. This Dundee then drop and give me twenty for that wee fuck up.  Next time you will be confined to a kitchen full of vegetables.


In my defence I was still carrying a mercator in my pocket. :Grin:

----------


## Cordite

Russowahine Armed Tramp

----------


## Rushy

> In my defence I was still carrying a mercator in my pocket.


Then I will reduce the charge to a lesser "Conduct to the prejudice of good hunter preparedness". You will probably get off with Confinement to vege patch for a week.

----------


## 300_BLK

> Oh, yeh righto then.  Never got that far before opening my mouth, inserting my foot and chewing vigorously.  Still Dundee is a former soldier so should know to check his kit before heading off.  If you read. This Dundee then drop and give me twenty for that wee fuck up.  Next time you will be confined to a kitchen full of vegetables.


Never change @Rushy love your work!

----------


## Dundee

Decided to head back up into the Ruahine Ranges to see where all the water is coming from. No wonder the lowland rivers are in flood.

----------


## Shootm

> Decided to head back up into the Ruahine Ranges to see where all the water is coming from. No wonder the lowland rivers are in flood.
> Attachment 94669Attachment 94670Attachment 94671Attachment 94672Attachment 94673Attachment 94674Attachment 94675Attachment 94676Attachment 94677Attachment 94678Attachment 94679


Did you see any trout :Pacman: 
A lot of water there, normally just a trickle.

----------


## Dundee

> Did you see any trout
> A lot of water there, normally just a trickle.


Photo 8,9 and 10 is "Dry Creek"

----------


## Dundee

Back up "Dry Creek" today had a stag roaring to the left of the waterfall but couldn't coax him down had to get off the hills for milking.  I'll be back before the Easter madness in the Ruahines.

----------


## erniec

> Off to the hills with @falconhell @geezejonesy and @possumtrapper.
> 
>  @falconhell and I headed up this hill behind the truck it was bloody hot @geezejonesy and @possumtrapper head off up the Tamaki Stream.
> Attachment 16781
> 
> Falconhell and I  sidled this hill losing sweat from the ales we soaked up last night.Headed of track with sign plentiful.
> 
> The vines and onga were getting thicker when we decided to head back down, falconhell caught his elbow on some that tickled him up a bit.Got back down into some easier terrain but the noise from the dry leaf litter was quite loud.
> 
> ...


Remember when these were at campsites to use, taken out and now they wont let us use a bakewell burner.Attachment 16786
Didnt hear of any fires started by using these.
Thought I would read thread from start and the photo prompted me to comment.

----------


## Dundee

Bit quiet in there today,saw one.

----------


## Tahr

> Back up "Dry Creek" today had a stag roaring to the left of the waterfall but couldn't coax him down had to get off the hills for milking.  I'll be back before the Easter madness in the Ruahines. 
> Attachment 109169Attachment 109170Attachment 109171Attachment 109172Attachment 109173Attachment 109174Attachment 109175Attachment 109176Attachment 109177Attachment 109178Attachment 109179Attachment 109180Attachment 109181Attachment 109182Attachment 109183Attachment 109184Attachment 109185Attachment 109186Attachment 109187Attachment 109188Attachment 109189Attachment 109190Attachment 109191Attachment 109192Attachment 109193


Thanks for the pics. Over 30 years since Ive been up there.

----------


## erniec

Nettle and supplejack it is a super spot

----------

